# Nokia 5000 connectivity to PC



## tosullivan (17 Feb 2009)

I just got one of these phones...how do I connect it to my PC to sync my contacts & calendar using PC Suite?


----------



## mathepac (17 Feb 2009)

Bluetooth as it doesn't ship with a cable?


----------



## tosullivan (17 Feb 2009)

any idea what type of cable?

my laptop doesn't have bluetooth...can I get a usb dongle for it that allows me use bluetooth?


----------



## colm (17 Feb 2009)

tosullivan said:


> any idea what type of cable?
> 
> my laptop doesn't have bluetooth...can I get a usb dongle for it that allows me use bluetooth?


 
Yes but it will cost about the same as the cable & will be a good deal slower


----------



## mathepac (17 Feb 2009)

tosullivan said:


> any idea what type of cable? ...


there doesn't appear to be any USB connector on the phone and Nokia don't list a cable as an accessory.


----------



## mathepac (17 Feb 2009)

tosullivan said:


> ...can I get a usb dongle for it that allows me use bluetooth?


DLink (D-Link ?) or Kingston do USB 2.0 compatible adapters


----------



## tosullivan (17 Feb 2009)

ok thanks, just ordered one from DX


----------



## tosullivan (18 Feb 2009)

there is a little port on the phone that is like a mini usb but only smaller.  The manual says its for authorised used only.  Any idea what its for?


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2009)

It might be for firmware upgrades / diagnostics in the shop.


----------

